# 2014 Brute Force 750 normal engine noise



## wargamer36 (Sep 30, 2019)

Just picked up a 2014 brute 750 and so far I love it. The only thing that bothers me is the noise it makes when coasting to a stop from and speed. Any time Im moving and not on the throttle the thing sounds like an alien spaceship, and not in a good way. Why is it making a noise like that ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wargamer36 said:


> Just picked up a 2014 brute 750 and so far I love it. The only thing that bothers me is the noise it makes when coasting to a stop from and speed. Any time Im moving and not on the throttle the thing sounds like an alien spaceship, and not in a good way. Why is it making a noise like that ?


Shouldn't...see if you can make and post a sound clip. You may have a problem with one of the diffs/gear case.


----------



## wargamer36 (Sep 30, 2019)

I'll make one after work today.


----------



## wargamer36 (Sep 30, 2019)

The file wouldn't upload to the site, so here is a link to my youtube upload 



. The specifics are in the description of the video, thanks for taking a look.


----------



## wargamer36 (Sep 30, 2019)

Let's try this instead, sorry I am not used to working with forum tools.


----------



## wargamer36 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## wargamer36 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## wargamer36 (Sep 30, 2019)

Alright so let's try this mp3.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually from what I hear it sounds ..pretty normal for a Kawasaki. Might check and change the diff fluids and the engine just to see if the tone changes but most have a whine to them.


----------



## wargamer36 (Sep 30, 2019)

oh ok, thanks!


----------

